# Virus



## TwistedTransistor (29. Mai 2008)

Morgen liebe buffedcommunity.Ich hab das Problem das ich seit gestern 6 Uhr nen Virus/Wurm ka aufm Rechner hab jeder Versuch ihn zu entfernen hat bisher leider noch nich geklappt.Antivir versagt leider total.Das tolle ist leider das dieser Wurm etc auch mein Internet lahmgelegt hat weswegen ich keine weiteren Programme runterladen konnte.Falls jemand auch diesen Wurm hat könnte er ma den Namen hier posten  und hat jemand vll nen Tipp was ich jez tun könnte?Reicht es wenn ich Windoof neu raufpacke? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eredon (29. Mai 2008)

TwistedTransistor schrieb:


> Morgen liebe buffedcommunity.Ich hab das Problem das ich seit gestern 6 Uhr nen Virus/Wurm ka aufm Rechner hab jeder Versuch ihn zu entfernen hat bisher leider noch nich geklappt.Antivir versagt leider total.Das tolle ist leider das dieser Wurm etc auch mein Internet lahmgelegt hat weswegen ich keine weiteren Programme runterladen konnte.Falls jemand auch diesen Wurm hat könnte er ma den Namen hier posten  und hat jemand vll nen Tipp was ich jez tun könnte?Reicht es wenn ich Windoof neu raufpacke?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Windows im abgesicherten Modus starten, dann erneut scannen.


----------



## theduke666 (29. Mai 2008)

TwistedTransistor schrieb:


> Reicht es wenn ich Windoof neu raufpacke?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja.

Datensicherung auf externen Datenträger und vor dem Zurückspielen mit virenscanner prüfen, am Besten von CD.


----------



## der-Reaper (29. Mai 2008)

TwistedTransistor schrieb:


> Morgen liebe buffedcommunity.Ich hab das Problem das ich seit gestern 6 Uhr nen Virus/Wurm ka aufm Rechner hab jeder Versuch ihn zu entfernen hat bisher leider noch nich geklappt.Antivir versagt leider total.Das tolle ist leider das dieser Wurm etc auch mein Internet lahmgelegt hat weswegen ich keine weiteren Programme runterladen konnte.Falls jemand auch diesen Wurm hat könnte er ma den Namen hier posten  und hat jemand vll nen Tipp was ich jez tun könnte?Reicht es wenn ich Windoof neu raufpacke?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



starte dein system mal im abgesicherten modus und lass antivir updaten + drüberlaufen
wenn das nichts nützt probiers mit kaspersky oder avast


----------



## neeeo (29. Mai 2008)

TwistedTransistor schrieb:


> Morgen liebe buffedcommunity.Ich hab das Problem das ich seit gestern 6 Uhr nen Virus/Wurm ka aufm Rechner hab jeder Versuch ihn zu entfernen hat bisher leider noch nich geklappt.Antivir versagt leider total.Das tolle ist leider das dieser Wurm etc auch mein Internet lahmgelegt hat weswegen ich keine weiteren Programme runterladen konnte.Falls jemand auch diesen Wurm hat könnte er ma den Namen hier posten  und hat jemand vll nen Tipp was ich jez tun könnte?Reicht es wenn ich Windoof neu raufpacke?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Falls du dir Windows neu draufziehst, achter auf ein aktuelles Service Pack (XP SP3 ; Vista SP1).
Des weiteren brenn dir alle aktuellen programme auf ne cd / pack se auf ne extra Partition.
Wie Antivir etc.

Wichtig während der WIn Install ist auch, bis du alle Sicherheitsupdates aus dem Paket von winfuture installiert hast, dass *Windows KEINEN Zugriff aufs Internet hat*.

Sprich: Router aus - Kabel raus etc.



Hoffe, dir geholfen zu haben ^^


----------



## theduke666 (29. Mai 2008)

Eredon schrieb:


> Windows im abgesicherten Modus starten, dann erneut scannen.


So wie er es geschildert hat, wird es wohl nix mehr bringen.
Keine halben Sachen machen, neu installieren.
Und nächstes Mal ein sauberes Image als Sicherung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (29. Mai 2008)

jo abgesichterer modus rein ( F8 beim Booten drück )

danach nochmal scannen
wenn er jetzt auch nicht weg ist, windows neu drauf ( ich hoffe gekaufte version ) 
und fertig - natürlich solltest du datensicherungen von deinen Bildern, gekaufte Musik usw machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Möpi (29. Mai 2008)

Im abgesicherten Modus starten und Antivir nochmal durchlaufen lassen.
Solltest du im abgesichertem Modus mit Netzwerkunterstützung Internet haben, lade dir Panda Antivirus runter. Damit habe ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gesammelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn alles nichts hilft -> backup aller wichtiger Dateien (bei .exe und .scr aufpassen), und Windows neu drauf. 
Die Installation des SP2/3 ist zu empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT : hmm, 6 Antworten während ich geschrieben hab o0


----------



## Móloch (29. Mai 2008)

Wie heisst der virus denn?? wenn es ein Backdoor/Bifrose ist biste im arsch...
Was für ein Viren Programm nutzt du?? wenn du jetzt avira sagst...Oo


----------



## theduke666 (29. Mai 2008)

Móloch schrieb:


> Wie heisst der virus denn?? wenn es ein Backdoor/Bifrose ist biste im arsch...


Backdoor würde sich wohl nicht so auffällig verhalten, ist aber leider immer
im Rahmen der Möglichkeit.
Deswegen: NEUinstallation!


----------



## Seraphimx (29. Mai 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Backdoor würde sich wohl nicht so auffällig verhalten, ist aber leider immer
> im Rahmen der Möglichkeit.
> Deswegen: NEUinstallation!



Nach Neuinstallation KEIN Antivir mehr sondern gleich Avast benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (29. Mai 2008)

Móloch schrieb:


> Wie heisst der virus denn?? wenn es ein Backdoor/Bifrose ist biste im arsch...
> Was für ein Viren Programm nutzt du?? wenn du jetzt avira sagst...Oo



AntiVir = Avira ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Móloch (29. Mai 2008)

ja würde ich auch empfehlen alle internet kabel ausm rechner raus, windows neu aufsetzen, dann panda/kaspersky draufmachen und danach via spybot-search&destroy dass system immunisieren.


EDIT: UND KEIN ANTIVIR DASS FINDET SO GUT WIE GAR NICHTS IST SAU SCHLECHT....caps muss auch mal sein^^


----------



## blutzecke (29. Mai 2008)

avast ist aber genauso beschiessen der findet keine würmer  oder trojaner ich hab das ne zeitlang enutzt und alle 3 monate hieß es pc neu machen. jetzt seit dem ich seit ca 7monaten kapersky benutzte habe ich keine probleme mehr, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## DreiHaare (29. Mai 2008)

Zuerst einmal an die gerichtet, die immer behaupten Avira tauge nichts. Jedes Antiviren-Programm hat Schwachstellen, sie sind genügend oft allesamt getestet worden und keines ist wirklich perfekt...Avira ist immer noch eines der besseren. Ist der Virus relativ neu, kann die Antiviren-Signatur ihn eben nicht erkennen.
Beim Service-Pack 3 gibt es ein weiteres Problem, wenn man Benutzerkonten mit eingeschränkten Rechten nutzt...es lässt sich WoW nicht mehr installieren, auch wenn man dem Benutzerkonto vorübergehend Admin-Rechte gibt. Da ebenfalls in den abgesichten Modus gehen und WoW, sowie Update und Patches installieren.


----------



## DunCrow (29. Mai 2008)

Móloch schrieb:


> EDIT: UND KEIN ANTIVIR DASS FINDET SO GUT WIE GAR NICHTS IST SAU SCHLECHT....caps muss auch mal sein^^



Bin auch für Kabel raus, Daten sichern und Windows neu.

Risiko ist echt groß wenn du nicht mehr ins Internet kannst, dass du irgend ein Backdoor oder so hast, das illegale Sachen anstellt.

Trotzdem Avira ist total ausreichend.

Aber man braucht ne Firewall dazu: zb. die Sygate Personal Firewall .

Avira hat keine Firewall integriert. Mit Firewall ist es ähnlich sicher wie andere kostenpflichtige Komplettpakete.


----------



## DreiHaare (29. Mai 2008)

Móloch schrieb:


> ja würde ich auch empfehlen alle internet kabel ausm rechner raus, windows neu aufsetzen, dann panda/kaspersky draufmachen und danach via spybot-search&destroy dass system immunisieren.
> EDIT: UND KEIN ANTIVIR DASS FINDET SO GUT WIE GAR NICHTS IST SAU SCHLECHT....caps muss auch mal sein^^



Die Kaspersky-Suite ist der größte Mist. Ständig findet sie "Viren, Würmer und Trojaner", die gar keine sind, um dem Benutzer nur ja die "Qualität" dieser Anwendung vor Augen zu halten. Außerdem ist sie extrem langsam und für Otto Normalverbraucher nur schwer zu konfigurieren.


----------



## blutzecke (29. Mai 2008)

komisch das ich und meine kumpels die allle kapersky drauf haben nie den rechner neu machen musten und er hat nie was angezeigt was kein virus war. naja ausnahmen gibt es aber kein den ich kenne hat probleme damit und leicht zu handhaben ist es auch.


----------



## DreiHaare (29. Mai 2008)

blutzecke schrieb:


> komisch das ich und meine kumpels die allle kapersky drauf haben nie den rechner neu machen musten und er hat nie was angezeigt was kein virus war. naja ausnahmen gibt es aber kein den ich kenne hat probleme damit und leicht zu handhaben ist es auch.



Ich meine nicht Kaspersky Anti Virus sondern die Suite, die sich "Internet Security" nennt.


----------



## Fifus (29. Mai 2008)

Hui, mich wundert es grad, dass noch niemand hier geschrieben hat

"Falsches Forum"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Schon SuFu benutzt?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mein Tipp zu deinem problem: im DOS

format c: /u    

eingeben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blutzecke (29. Mai 2008)

ja die habe wir ja alle drauf das was du meinst aber trozdem ist das eins der sichersten progis alle anderen hatte ich nur probleme mit.


----------



## Caliostra (29. Mai 2008)

AntiVir (Avira) wird von meiner Firma eingesetzt; die professionelle Edition, und es hat sich bis jetzt noch kein Virus / Trojaner / Wurm auf irgendeiner der Rechner in der Company eingeschlichen. 

Die Kaufprogramme, also Kap und Co., leiden momentan alle darunter, das sie bei einem Komplettscan des Systems zu langsam sind, und auch noch viel zu viel Zeit beim Updaten brauchen. Außerdem "erkennen" sie Schadprogramme, die gar keine sind .... ganz Klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (29. Mai 2008)

Avira aufspielen, Sygate Personal Firewall aufspielen, ein eingeschränktes Benutzerkonto nutzen, nur Firefox mit NoScript usw. nutzen zum Surfen, das Surf-Verhalten etwas anpassen und nicht jeden Dreck anklicken und jedem Link folgen.
Das reicht doch vollkommen.


----------



## riggedi (29. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> jo abgesichterer modus rein [...]


Irgendetwas stimmt hier nicht: 
Müsste an dieser Stelle nicht der Hinweis von b1ubb kommen, dass der Thread im falschen Forum steht und die SuFu vorher genutzt werden sollte? Ich bin grad total verwirrt, aber es ist auch so warm hier im Büro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Maradil (29. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> jo abgesichterer modus rein ( F8 beim Booten drück )
> 
> danach nochmal scannen
> wenn er jetzt auch nicht weg ist, windows neu drauf ( ich hoffe gekaufte version )
> ...



wieder einmal ein munter lustige, denoch für den TE hilfreiche Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 köstlich


----------



## blutzecke (29. Mai 2008)

wat zu lange beim updaten??? quatsch 5 minuten dann fertig kann während des scannes css und wow zoggen oder ruckeln und lags und ich habe keinen high end rechner.


----------



## b1ubb (29. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> wieder einmal ein munter lustige, denoch für den TE hilfreiche Antwort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



=) ich weise nur darauf hin, das ILLEGAL nicht EGAL ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ regi

stimmt ... 


FALSCHES FORUM !!!!!!!!


----------



## riggedi (29. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> =) ich weise nur darauf hin, das ILLEGAL nicht EGAL ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Puh, dann hab ich mich doch nicht geirrt. 

Riggedi


----------



## TwistedTransistor (29. Mai 2008)

Also als Antivirenprogramm benutzt ich Antivir^^ und ja ich hab ne Firewall nämlich Sygate.Das tolle war ja zu dem zeitpunkt als ich den Wurm gekriegt habe hab ich nix gemacht ich saß vorm rechner und hab telefoniert  und hab nix angeklickt oder so....Naja heut nachmittag werde ich ma die ganzen Tipps anwenden.Erstma muss die schule zu Ende gehen.Mit dem Windoof...jaaa...hmmm...ich glaub ich mus ma zu mediamarkt^^.


----------



## Thoralfus (29. Mai 2008)

immer diese leidge diskussion welcher scannrer nun der einzig wahre ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am besten ist immer noch hirn 1.0


----------



## DreiHaare (29. Mai 2008)

Es ist einfach müßig, wenn man immer und immer wieder versucht bei Virenproblemen helfen zu wollen. Das weitaus größte Problem sitzt vor dem Rechner.
Die besten Programme nutzen nix, wenn vor dem Rechner jemand sitzt, der sich 100% darauf verlässt, der sein Verhalten im Internet nicht anpasst und nicht einmal die notwendigsten Schritte macht, damit er halbwegs sicheren Fußes auch wieder aus dem Internet rauskommt.


----------



## TwistedTransistor (29. Mai 2008)

Achso und der Grund wareum ich ins WoWforum geschrieben hab ist das ich dachte das es der Keylogger/Wurm etc aus http://wow.buffed.de/news/5647/wow-sicherh...be-flash-player sein könnte deswegen wollt ich ja wissen ob bereits jemand dieses Dingens hat.


----------



## DreiHaare (29. Mai 2008)

TwistedTransistor schrieb:


> ...ich saß vorm rechner und hab telefoniert  und hab nix angeklickt oder so.....



Das sagt doch schon alles. ^^

"EY, ich habe doch die letzten 5 Minuten telefoniert, WO kommt jetzt dieser Wurm her?"


----------



## b1ubb (29. Mai 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Das sagt doch schon alles. ^^
> 
> "EY, ich habe doch die letzten 5 Minuten telefoniert, WO kommt jetzt dieser Wurm her?"



vom telefon ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TwistedTransistor (29. Mai 2008)

n Ohrwurm^^.Achso zu dem Zeitpunkt hab ich mit der Servicehotline von 1&1 telefoniert.Ich glaub nich das die Würmer schicken.


----------



## Rêmus (29. Mai 2008)

paar kleine tipps:

1. versuch mal den virus zu beschreiben, wäre evntl. sinnvoll für leute die dir helfen sollen/wollen. es könnten auch leute sich hier rumtummeln die von sowas ahnung haben und dir somit besser helfen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. google: hilfreicher als buffed (es stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), dafür bauchste erstmal  namen von virus, dann googelst den einfach und schwupp findest leute die das selbe mistvieh auch hatten und ne passende anleitung zum entfernen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja wenns ganz kritisch is und du gar nix machen kannst: windoof neuraufmachen

mfg remus


----------



## TwistedTransistor (29. Mai 2008)

Den Namen des Wurms werde ich leider erst ab 16 Uhr posten können,kann doch keine Schule schwänzen


----------



## b1ubb (29. Mai 2008)

TwistedTransistor schrieb:


> Den Namen des Wurms werde ich leider erst ab 16 Uhr posten können,kann doch keine Schule schwänzen



du bist in der schule und hier online !!

hör mal lieber dem lehrer zu !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (29. Mai 2008)

TwistedTransistor schrieb:


> Den Namen des Wurms werde ich leider erst ab 16 Uhr posten können,kann doch keine Schule schwänzen


Dann bist Du wohl etwa grad im EDV Unterricht? ts ts ts...

Riggedi

@b1ubb - 2 Kühlschränke - 1 Gedanke


----------



## hödr (29. Mai 2008)

Lad dir doch Knoppix herunter und versuch den Virus auf den Weg zu entfernen.

Aber "format C:" würde ich auch bevorzugen

Gruß

btw würde sowas nicht gerade auf buffed fragen sondern eher im chip, heise, pcwelt, etc. und schlag micht tod Forum


----------



## DunCrow (29. Mai 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Avira aufspielen, Sygate Personal Firewall aufspielen, ein eingeschränktes Benutzerkonto nutzen, nur Firefox mit NoScript usw. nutzen zum Surfen, das Surf-Verhalten etwas anpassen und nicht jeden Dreck anklicken und jedem Link folgen.
> Das reicht doch vollkommen.



Genau!


----------

